# Getting cat pee out of mattress?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LOTS of natures miracle....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If dog pee that just happened, I was going to say Urine Gone sprayed on before the pee soaked in and set. <- I've done that before with my Jacks who had a thyroid related dribbling issue that's thankfully cleared up.

Cat pee that's set in? New mattress.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Don't use hot water!!!!!!!!!!
Use cold water and. An enzymatic cleaner. Natures miracle really doesn't work on cat pee. if it were summer or warmer I would do the enzyme and let the sunlight do the drying. Try the enzymatic cleaner. But don't be surprised if the matress has to be replaced!!!!!!!!
Beth, moose and angel
.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought this stuff called "Stink Free" that worked pretty well to get cat pee smell out of carpet. My friend recommended it to me, she used it after her cat went insane and peed all over her apt when her roommate moved out. Just soak where ever they peed well with it and let it dry for a few days.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

also, definitely get a *waterproof* mattress pad to avoid future mattress problems!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> also, definitely get a *waterproof* mattress pad to avoid future mattress problems!


We keep waterproof mattress covers on all the beds because of the pets and grandkids. You never know when some one/thing decides to pee or spill something.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Years ago when my ancient Siamese peed on a couch cushion, no one would professionally clean it. The professionals told me to use equal parts of white vinegar and water, which I did. I actually injected it into the cushion. Then put ii out to dry. I also sprinkled the cushion with baking soda.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

The best thing I have ever used on cat pee is this







Simple Solution Extreme Cat Stain & Odor Remover - Cleanup, Stain & Odor - Cat - PetSmart It works great in a carpet cleaner too.


----------

